# PDF-renderer



## yerl (24. Feb 2011)

Hallo,

ich möchte in meinem JPanel eine .pdf darstellen. Anscheinend gibt es eine OpenSource Library PDF Renderer (habe auch einige Beispiele bereits gesehen). Nur habe ich ein Problem ich kriege es einfach nicht hin die Library runterzuladen, hat jemand eine Ahnung wie es geht, bitte um Hilfe.

thx im Voraus.

Hier die Seite:
https://pdf-renderer.dev.java.net/


----------



## Antoras (24. Feb 2011)

Das ist ein SVN-Repository. Kannst du über Eclipse ganz einfach über Subversive runterladen.

Dazu einfach ein neues Projekt anlegen mit 
	
	
	
	





```
New -> SVN -> Project from SVN
```
. Dort die URL angeben, die du auf der Seite unter 
	
	
	
	





```
Source Code
```
 findest und fertig. Benutzen kannst du den Code indem du dir ihn entweder als JAR exportierst oder das Projekt zu deinem anderen Projekt dazulinkst.

Falls Subversive noch nicht installiert ist solltest du es über 
	
	
	
	





```
Help -> Install New Software
```
 installieren können. Dazu einfach die Update-Site deiner IDE-Version auswählen und dort den Eintrag 
	
	
	
	





```
Collaboration -> SVN
```
 suchen.


----------



## yerl (24. Feb 2011)

Super, danke dir!


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (24. Feb 2011)

Die Jar gibt's hier: Download SwingLabs Technology


----------



## Gast2 (5. Okt 2011)

Ich finde zu dem Renderer irgendwie kein einziges brauchbares Tutorial wie ich die PDF nun in einem JPanel anzeigen lasse. 

Die API ist schon relativ umfangreich will nicht jede Klasse durchlesen. Da finde ich mich spontan nicht wirklich zurecht.


----------



## Guybrush Threepwood (5. Okt 2011)

Liegt wohl am Umzug von java.net. Das Projekt findet sich nun unter Pdf-renderer &mdash; Java.net (Achtung! Geänderte VErsionierung). Alle Tutorials sind in http://java.net/projects/pdf-renderer/downloads/download/PDFRenderer-full-0.9.1.zip mit enthalten.


----------



## Gast2 (6. Okt 2011)

Hatte zunächst nur den build runtergeladen. Stimmt im full source package sind Demo Apps dabei. 

Danke!


----------

